# OMG....2 siblings!



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well the last 5 days has been ultra hard work!!!! We have had Buffy,Pixies sister to stay while my mum and dad are on hols in Cornwall.
My lovely puppy routine has been shot to bits,with lots of wee and poo indoors(Buffy ! and Pixie too who WAS toilet trained) Manic hyper growling,fighting,really fast running cockapoo's all over the place!.......No cockapoo cuddles as they just want to be with one another all the time,and squirm away when you pick one of them up My house is a wreck...i am a wreck 3 more days to go..ha ha ha.
At least its back to school tomorrow so will have a little more peace in my palace(a trashed one)I like my house in order Can now totally understand why people say dont get 2 siblings from same litter....would NEVER recomend it as when they are apart they are angels and so good,but together...full on bitch fighting literally..lol. Having said that they do adore each other and give morning kisses to one another..for all of a few minutes and then its back to play fighting that does sometimes get out of hand so they are split up and put in their crates for 'time out' Oh and they are finding it a really fun game to dig a massive muddy hole on my lawn too and tossing their manky old pigs ears in there...nice.

But they are gorgeous and are so good on walks off lead together,Buffy is amazing and will sit until i catch her up Just nice to get them out of the house to burn up all that excited energy,Pixie is still humping my leg and Buffy humps Pixie so amusing,so although its really hard work and i feel like im going potty,:ilmc:'S they make me laugh and they are gorgeous....but counting down the days until the old adventurers are back


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

lol oh know Becky, sounds crazy in your house. Perhaps you need to book yourself a holiday and let your mum & day dog sit for you hehe. As much as your routine is out of the window I bet you and Pixie will miss Buffy when she has to go home but at least you can get a bit of normality back. Good luck for your remaining 3 days.xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Tammy! Yes it has been bonkers in our house,what with 4 kids(boys...one of which was my stepson who is fab,14 and a real star! and helped out) and the 2 little darlings,im sure we will all miss Buffy,although we have seen her everyday of the hols so far! But a few hours a day is ok,but 24/7 is not!!!..lol My mum is really missing her and i do feel awful as i told her i was having a bit of a nightmare with them both.....i hope i havent ruined their hols as she felt really bad..my mum said i could put her in kennels for the last 3 days but i cant do that!!!! So heres to another mad day tomorrow with lots of 'time out' and playing outside x Hope Blossom is ok? x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we have two pointer sister at class just now, they hate being apart which make training harder, and the owners keep working close together so they keep trying to play instead of concentrate. they are so interested in eachother that they arent food or toy driven, realy strong feelings agains siblings or same age puppies in the same house. 

we had two cocker sisters join before the summer holidays they havent come back but i expect to see them in a couple of months as they will be starting to have problems, because thats what happens, everything goes well they disapear then come back with problems insted of haning about to get help nipping things in the bud they stay away till the problem is out of controle.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wow Becky it sounds like your doing a great job,hope your mum brings you a nice gift back ha ha
Must say when Buddy Alfie and Milo get together at training all they do is fight and jump on each other.
Not long to go hang in there dx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Donna,all 3 kids back to school today so seems so much more manageable I hope my mum doesnt bring back any clotted cream and scones from Cornwall as ireally need to sort myself out after these hols....put on sooo much weight Oh well now going to take pups for a walk to wear them out so i can tackle my epic ironing pile its the poo's and wees(constantly on toilet duty) that is a pain with 2 puppies! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep that sounds stressful Becky ... too hectic actually and I can cope with most dog related things xxx

Eat scones and drink tea .. it will all be back to normal soon enough ... xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Thanks Donna,all 3 kids back to school today so seems so much more manageable I hope my mum doesnt bring back any clotted cream and scones from Cornwall as ireally need to sort myself out after these hols....put on sooo much weight Oh well now going to take pups for a walk to wear them out so i can tackle my epic ironing pile its the poo's and wees(constantly on toilet duty) that is a pain with 2 puppies! x


Ive just ordered one of those bells for the door to see if i can teach Buddy to ring it to be let out,must say he still has odd accident.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not sure Izzy has accidents - I think they're more deliberates


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie was going to door when she wanted a wee or poo,was really very happy.....whether its a combination of not being completely on the ball with watching her(because i have had a zillion things ,people and animals to attend to...lol) We have had tinkles on the mat and rug,but her sister is terrible!!! she will go outside and then come in to wee!!!! .......I have to say though the boys being back at school had made having 2 puppies soooo much easier,today im quite enjoying it actually,Buffy is such a sweet and cute house guest,im sure she can come stay again,just next time the kids MUST be at school:laugh:

I have a bell too Donna but thankfully i havent used it yet,maybe will send my mum home with it))) x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not long to go Becky, watching one is hard work... so two, phew... when they go away next time it will be easier with them being older


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

*New member*

Hi

Have been logging in to this great website and read your thread with amusement. We are getting sibling cockapoo puppies in about 4 weeks time! We have read quite a lot of negative comments on various websites. We are getting prepared for the challenge and have read that the key to success in raising well rounded dogs is working with them separately in the first year so they develop their own identities and look to us for their needs rather than to each other. Before reading all the negative comments we had bought a large crate for them to sleep in but have since discovered that this is not the best thing to have done! Looks like we will be walking them separately, training them separately and crating them separately. Hopefully hard work will pay off in the end. Will keep you posted !


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Not long to go Becky, watching one is hard work... so two, phew... when they go away next time it will be easier with them being older [/QUOTE
> 
> Lets hope so!!! Im sure when they mature they will mellow a tad x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

suerandall said:


> Hi
> 
> Have been logging in to this great website and read your thread with amusement. We are getting sibling cockapoo puppies in about 4 weeks time! We have read quite a lot of negative comments on various websites. We are getting prepared for the challenge and have read that the key to success in raising well rounded dogs is working with them separately in the first year so they develop their own identities and look to us for their needs rather than to each other. Before reading all the negative comments we had bought a large crate for them to sleep in but have since discovered that this is not the best thing to have done! Looks like we will be walking them separately, training them separately and crating them separately. Hopefully hard work will pay off in the end. Will keep you posted !


Welcome!!!! You are very brave!...lol....I think if you are prepared to put lots of hard work in,then im sure it will work I have actually had a lovely day with them today,think its because i was minus 3 squabbling boys
But there have been some really mental moments when i have thought,im living in a mad house ha ha ha. I would have to say the worst bit is the one to one time with my Puppy..or lack of it! Was so used to having lovely cuddles 24/7 with her,and her wanting me too,but now i get a brief kiss,cuddle and leg hump(another thread!!!) and she's off again and she has been less interested to respond to the whistle aswell,so training seperately is a must!!.....Good luck and keep us updated x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Becky welcome to our world!! Love it We just have to step in or as you say they dont really registar your even in the room But then you get some great moments when they suddenly realise your not about or have moved off and they go nuts trying to locate you


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahhh yes that is nice when that happens! All the hard work does pay off in the end Does Milo and Alfie play fight all the time too? Its exhausting just watching them bomb about like looneys!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh Becky just imagine how wonderful it will be when you have just Pixie. She'll suddenly seem so easy to look after, especially with no kids in the house lol!!! I must say I adore my cuddles & kisses from Luna (no leg humping yet!!) so I'm not surprised you miss them!!!

Not long to go..

Harri x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Harri! She does actually remember me briefly gets really excited to see me then sees Buffy and im forgotten....pah! Buffy being picked up sat,i will miss her,but i see her nearly everyday anyway Yes it will seem like a breeze with just Pixie and no children during the day,was a bit of a shock when they went back to school, as for the last 6 weeks it has been me,mum,3 boys,Pixie and Buffy every day at my house(mums garden has only just been puppy proofed!) Really strange having silence! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Enjoy your quality time with Pixie next week x x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

pixie said:


> Ahhh yes that is nice when that happens! All the hard work does pay off in the end Does Milo and Alfie play fight all the time too? Its exhausting just watching them bomb about like looneys!!!


If you leave them to it yes it will just go on and on until the play gets a bit to rough for the other or they get exhausted however, we tend to be with them and try to distract them and we do control these periods and sometimes there's nothing for it but to bring them in and shut the doors and then in usually less than 2 mins they are relaxed and lay down side by side. So yes its great watching them play but it has to be monitored and controlled


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Becky you could say you have had an rather eventful summer... if that was our summer 

Wow next week will be like a holiday for you  

I think you have done very well ... two puppies is hard graft .. treat yourself next week xxx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> If you leave them to it yes it will just go on and on until the play gets a bit to rough for the other or they get exhausted however, we tend to be with them and try to distract them and we do control these periods and sometimes there's nothing for it but to bring them in and shut the doors and then in usually less than 2 mins they are relaxed and lay down side by side. So yes its great watching them play but it has to be monitored and controlled


Do you seperate then when you go out or do they settle down and snooze when you're not around?

Just wondering whether I would keep Flo and Remy apart if we go out for a couple of hours so that Remy doesn't get exhausted or Flo doesn't end up with a puppy hanging off her ear for 2 hours


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> Do you seperate then when you go out or do they settle down and snooze when you're not around?
> 
> Just wondering whether I would keep Flo and Remy apart if we go out for a couple of hours so that Remy doesn't get exhausted or Flo doesn't end up with a puppy hanging off her ear for 2 hours


No if we are going out they go in their crate together and they just relax and settle down(we may do this different if they were of different ages maybe individual crates side by side). If its all getting a little bit to much we usually bring them in shut the doors and they just settle with you in whatever room your in....from day one the play fighting has only really been allowed outside.....its amazing really because when we go for a walk and their off the lead they hardly play with each other but they are constantly aware where the other one is.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandy when I'm around Rufus and Basil are together either playing or snuggling together but when I go out I put Basil in his pen. I bought a Mothercare playpen (like Babydan) which I put around Basil's crate. He has the option of going into his crate (door is left open) or staying in the pen with a bit of vet bed. He always chooses to remain in his pen. I have both dogs in the kitchen and when I feel confident about Basil's general toilet training I will probably get rid of the crate. He's never wet or soiled his crate at night but I don't feel confident that he would hold on if he wasn't in his crate. He always jumps into bed with Rufus at bedtime and I have to drag him away to put him in his crate!

Just Pixie from tomorrow then Becky. Bliss! 

Karen x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Little Buffy went home last night to a rather excited mum(she has missed her so much she has been dreaming about her!) and i can say its just sooo much quiter and relaxed around here! And i am enjoying loads of cuddles with Pixie and lots of neck kisses too Just amazing how much better behaved she is alone,when together its like she is always looking for the next naughty thing to do! The last 3 days were much more enjoyable but i have realised it takes a very experienced dog owner to cope with 2 siblings 24/7 and one that can dedicate lots of time to training to keep sanity intact....well done Michael and Jeannette!!!! x

Oh and they are planning to go away again in October( They are not usually away this much! ) So will have to see nearer the time,and it will def not be in October Half Term!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure having the pair of them will be easier if the children are at school, Becky... good luck.
Mandy ours never need seperating while we are in if we are out for any length of time Mable still goes in her crate... not cos i dont trust them together... I dont trust Mable not to get bored and look for something to do !!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy slept with Phoebe last night, I left the crate door open in case she wanted to go in, but I doubt that she did. I didn't go to bed until 2am - we had loads of people here last night, which Izzy loved  and I was up again at 9am, but no "accidents" anywhere, and they were both sitting at the bottom of the stairs waiting patiently for me


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ive just ordered one of those bells for the door to see if i can teach Buddy to ring it to be let out,must say he still has odd accident.


Hi Donna, could you tell me where you get one of the bells to hang on the door please?


----------



## suerandall (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi have just come in on this thread and gather you have two sibling pups? We are just about to buy siblings (girls) and would be grateful for any advice you can give us. Have read on the internet that they must be separated regularly so they form their own identities etc. Do your pups sleep together? We have just bought a big crate and have read that it is best to crate them separately! We have also read that if they are not trained separately they will look to each other for their needs rather than to us. If you can pass on any advice it would be much appreciated. Thanks Sue


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

suerandall said:


> Hi have just come in on this thread and gather you have two sibling pups? We are just about to buy siblings (girls) and would be grateful for any advice you can give us. Have read on the internet that they must be separated regularly so they form their own identities etc. Do your pups sleep together? We have just bought a big crate and have read that it is best to crate them separately! We have also read that if they are not trained separately they will look to each other for their needs rather than to us. If you can pass on any advice it would be much appreciated. Thanks Sue




very bad idea getting siblings, i have been at my local training school for 5 years and we have had so many siblings coming in with problem, with them to the point that both owners and pups are being ripped to sheds(the latest are only 4 months old and we will meet them on Sunday). others find it impossible to get the pup to connect with them as they want to be with their sibling all the time. 


get them spending as much time apart as possible. get them out walking separately as often as possible. train them apart. teach them to live independent of each other. 


i strongly advice against siblings or same age pups at the same time. seen it go wrong far to many times. by all means have more than one dog, but get them at separate times.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

embee said:


> Do you seperate then when you go out or do they settle down and snooze when you're not around?
> 
> Just wondering whether I would keep Flo and Remy apart if we go out for a couple of hours so that Remy doesn't get exhausted or Flo doesn't end up with a puppy hanging off her ear for 2 hours


We always crate separately our house dogs when we go out, that is apart from Ziggy (entire) and his son Yum-Yum (castrated) who happily tollerate each other in Ziggy's palacial double sized crate. J xx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi sue
Your on the right tracks. 
If you want to get a bit of space between them it should help. 
Separate crates is good. 
A few separate walks.
I have two young dogs; not sisters ; but I've made effort for them to sleep separately. They are walked twice a week separately. 
Two pups together will be so much fun and with your thoughts already on how you caretake the situation it will be a great.


----------

